# 刚编译完内核重启以后，就无法联网了

## mathabstrction

我这是路由器联网。

----------

## nopcall

可能是你的网卡驱动问题。

你问题的描述太少了。

把内核版本说下 还有网卡型号 使用的联网方式是什么

----------

## ty31842

我Gentoo安装后无法联网，要重新加载hdcpcd后，才恢复网络，但是在安装时我的网卡是eno16777728,已经在/etc/conf.d/net设置config_eno16777728="dhcp",routes_eno16777728=“default via 192.123.1",

在/etc/resolv.conf设置nameserver 192.168.123.1，请大家帮忙如果设置重启后自动联网？

我已经安装KDE了：

emerge --ask x11-base/xorg-server    // 轻量化版X11

env-update

source /etc/profile

# emerge --ask kde-plasma/plasma-meta　   // 完整版KDE

emerge --ask kde-plasma/powerdevil　　　　 // 电源管理，如果你安装的是轻量化版，下面的5条命令你可能都需要

emerge --ask kde-plasma/systemsettings　　// 设置管理

emerge --ask sddm　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 // 登录界面

emerge --ask konsole　　　　　　　　　　　　 // 终端

emerge --ask dolphin　　　　　　　　　　　　 // 文件管理器

emerge --ask kde-plasma/kscreen　　　　　　// 分辨率设置

systemctl enable sddm　　　　　　　　　　　　// 添加sddm到随系统启动，注意你要有一个普通用户，只有root是不能登录的

emerge --ask app-i18n/fcitx　　　　　　　　 // 安装fcitx输入法

startx                                                      //启动X服务器

重启后不能进入图形界面，还有那些没有安装？谢谢赐教?

----------

## pang15975386

先在字符界面中安装xterm

emerge -av xterm

xterm,看看是否能出来时钟的界面，能出来的话，说明图形界面基本没问题了

----------

